
Get notified whenever there’s a new top post on Hacker News - niico
http://top.hn
======
bad_user
" _Read and change all your data on the websites you visit_ "

No thanks.

~~~
byoogle
The reason we use this permission is that we request an image from the source
url to show you in each notification, but see my earlier comment about the
mvp-ness of this project
([https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=9612790](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=9612790))
– in future iterations, we’d create our own api and just require access to
[http://top.hn/](http://top.hn/).

~~~
bad_user
While I understand that, there have been many extensions that have been sold
and turned to malware, so I do not trust Chrome extensions any more than I
trust executables downloaded from ThePirateBay, unless the extension demands
reasonable permissions. I know that Chrome doesn't have a good permission
model or a review process, but I still won't install your extension though.

~~~
byoogle
We’re not going to sell this extension to be turned into malware! I suspect
I’m not going to be able to convince you with a comment, though. :-)

~~~
atarian
You could open source it

~~~
0x62
Chrome extensions already are open source (so to speak). They're simply .zip
bundles, which run HTML, CSS and JS in the context of the page/browser [0].
The location depends on OS, but its pretty easy to find [1].

[0]
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/overview](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/overview)

[1]
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/14544700/2078412](http://stackoverflow.com/a/14544700/2078412)

~~~
Sephr
This extension will help you find the source for any extension you encounter
on the Chrome Web Store: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-
extension-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-extension-
source-v/jifpbeccnghkjeaalbbjmodiffmgedin)

------
Sephr
Obfuscated code plus these permissions isn't helping me trust you. As a Chrome
extension developer, I can tell at a glance that many of these permissions are
not necessary to implement the functionality as described.

    
    
        "permissions": [
            "<all_urls>",
            "activeTab",
            "alarms",
            "background",
            "browsingData",
            "chrome://favicon/",
            "clipboardWrite",
            "contextMenus",
            "cookies",
            "declarativeContent",
            "fontSettings",
            "gcm",
            "identity",
            "idle",
            "notifications",
            "pageCapture",
            "power",
            "proxy",
            "sessions",
            "storage",
            "system.cpu",
            "system.display",
            "system.memory",
            "system.storage",
            "tabCapture",
            "tabs",
            "topSites",
            "tts",
            "unlimitedStorage",
            "webNavigation",
            "webRequest",
            "webRequestBlocking"
        ]
    

Definitely not taking any chances installing this.

~~~
motoboi
Asking full privileges is a way of avoiding changing them on a update.

If you change permissions on a update, chrome will ask for user interaction.

That being said, if you don't plan to broad the scope of an app or extension
in the future, there is no point.

This technique is applied on a lot of android apps too.

~~~
Sephr
Yeah, it's okay to do this as long as the developer explains in the
app/extension overview that the permissions are for planned features.

------
tarr11
I would love a script that shows me posts with exactly 2 upvotes. There's a
lot of interesting links on the new page that is mixed in with spam.

~~~
austenallred
There are various "Hacker News N" Twitter accounts, where n == number of
upvotes.

I really like "Hacker News 20" it's just high enough of a number that it's not
a constant drip, but a little more diverse than the front page.
[https://twitter.com/newsyc20](https://twitter.com/newsyc20)

~~~
soup10
Personally I think just the front page has too much noise. I'd love to be able
to filter out topics and submitters.

~~~
niico
Actually the #1 spot (the one you get a notification from) has very little
movement. I was surprised by that

------
obsession
Considering how much time I already spend on Hacker News, I certainly wouldn't
want any notifications popping up.

~~~
byoogle
You should give the extension a whirl – you only get a few notifications per
day. Perhaps you’ll even end up spending less time here. :-)

------
eridal
nice!

any plans to open source the extension?

\--

Here's how it's working on the page, not sure if the extension works the same,
but seems poll based:

1\. they grab the top stories from [https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories.json](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories.json) which is a huge json array of ids ..
then they take the one in the head and ..

2\. load: [https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/9611829.json](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/9611829.json) which is a json object with the
post's metadata

~~~
byoogle
I think we will:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9613213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9613213)

------
byoogle
This is a one-day, mvp-type project that our team made, mostly to scratch our
own Hacker News–junkie itch, but we’re also inclined to do more if the project
gains some traction, so please let us know any feedback/ideas/meditations!

------
aaronpk
Nice! You can also join the channel ##hackernews on freenode and see top
stories in IRC! (That's how I saw this one!)

~~~
dom96
Sounds like something #hackernews should be used for.

~~~
aaronpk
Last I heard, #startups was the official channel, and I didn't want to spam
that.

------
JoshTriplett
Are there any services out there that do this by email, and in particular that
have domain filters? I'd love to get a notification when any domain I'm
associated with gets posted to HN.

~~~
austenallred
You could modify this service to email you instead of send you a text message
(this is a tutorial to text you anytime a certain URL shows up on HN)
[https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/04/get-notified-when-
someon...](https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/04/get-notified-when-someone-
posts-an-article-from-your-domain-on-hacker-news-using-node-js-firebase-and-
twilio.html)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Interesting idea.

I wonder what it would take to get an HN article source added to services like
ifttt or zapier?

~~~
mikeknoop
I have one, actually!

Check out the top Zap listed here: [http://mikeknoop.com/my-
zaps/](http://mikeknoop.com/my-zaps/)

(it uses the Algolia search engine as a feed of posts to trigger on)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Perfect, thanks!

------
Watabou
For what it's worth, and for people with iOS (not sure if Android has a
similar app), I use Hooks[1]. I set it to 500 karma threshold to notify me and
that seems to have been working out fine so far.

[1]: Hooks - Alerts for Everything by Oleg Kozynenko
[https://appsto.re/us/teuc3.i](https://appsto.re/us/teuc3.i)

------
norman784
+1 for having the real top story on their site

------
mason240
Also check out Hacker News 300 and Hacker News 100 on twitter

[https://twitter.com/newsyc100](https://twitter.com/newsyc100)

[https://twitter.com/newsyc300](https://twitter.com/newsyc300)

------
rictic
Consider using ServiceWorker notifications for an extension-free way to do
this.

~~~
shinta
I prefer sockets over Service Worker, no installation, no warnings. But
definitely I will read in depth about this. Thanks.

~~~
nsgi
The advantage of ServiceWorker is that it can show notifications even when the
website isn't open. Browser support is limited for that, though.

------
raresp
Nice one. What about Mozilla?

~~~
shinta
We'd love to, if the project gains some traction we'll definitely do it.

~~~
MacsHeadroom
Or maybe open source it and let us do it for you?

------
dubin
Out of curiosity, what registrar did you use for the hn TLD?

~~~
byoogle
Gandi. Credit to niico for discovering that Hacker News has their own tld. :-P

~~~
giancarlostoro
It's technically for Honduras. [1]

[1]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hn)

